# Hot and Spicy Chex Party Mix



## luckytrim (Feb 2, 2006)

Hot and Spicy Chex Party Mix

1/4cup butter or margarine
 1 1/4tablespoons seasoned salt
 1tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
 2to 3 teaspoons red pepper sauce
 3cups Corn Chex® cereal
 3cups Rice Chex® cereal
 3cups Wheat Chex® cereal
 1cup mixed nuts
 1cup pretzels
 1cup bite-size cheese crackers


1.  Heat oven to 250°F. Melt butter in large roasting pan in oven. Stir in 
seasoned salt, Worcestershire sauce and pepper sauce. Gradually stir in 
remaining ingredients until evenly coated.
 2.  Bake 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes. Spread on paper towels to cool, 
about 1 hour. Store in airtight container.


----------



## QSis (Feb 2, 2006)

*Texas Trash*

Hey, luckytrim, I've made variations of Chex Party Mix since I was a teen and I'm addicted to the stuff!  Your simple addition of hot sauce (I'd use Frank's) looks great!

The recipe below was posted on the BBQ Forum, and I thought I might make it this year as part of my Superbowl snacks.

I would omit the corn nuts, since they are tooth-breakers.

Lee

TEXAS TRASH
 
3/4 stick butter (6 TB)
1/4 cup of your favorite hot pepper sauce
2 TB Worcestershire
1 TB your favorite chili powder blend
1 tsp crumbled oregano
2 cups Fritos
2 cups Crispix cereal
2 cups Ritz Bits mini cheese crackers
2 cups Corn Nuts (optional)
1 1/2 cups mini pretzels
1 cup roasted peanuts
2/3 cup sunflower seeds and 2/3 cups pumpkin seeds
 
Preheat oven to 250 F. 
 
In a shallow baking dish, melt together butter, hot pepper sauce, Worcestershire, chili powder blend and oregano.
 
In a large bowl, stir together Fritos, Crispix, Ritz Bits, Corn Nuts, pretzels, peanuts and sunflower seeds. Add the Fritos mixture to the melted butter mixture and toss to coat. 
 
Place dish in oven and bake, stirring every 10-12 minutes, for about an hour. 
 
The Trash should be dry, loose and lightly browned


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 3, 2006)

copied and pasted !!
thanks; will try this too.


----------

